# الحقونى لوسمحتم



## eng_yehia (16 فبراير 2009)

:6::6: :73: :6:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :6:
انا طالب بالمعهد العالى للهندسة والتكنولوجيا(معهد رجب):6:
ومحتار بين قسمين :6:
اولا : elecronics $ electronics :6:
ثانيا : ميكا ترونكس (انظمة تحكم) :6:
وشكرا :6:
:6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6:
yehia_ezzat1***********:19:
:19:yehia.yehiaeng.ezzat***********
:33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33:


----------



## قندس (17 فبراير 2009)

الاتنين فيهم ابداع استخير و الله يوفقك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته
أعتقد أخي الفاضل ان العصر الحالي و القادم هو عصر الميكاترونكس
و عموما و ببساطه و من اسم التخص ستعرف أنه يحمع الالكتونيات و الميكانيكا معا و اعتقد أن هذا انفع و اعم و لكن تبقى رغبتك و ميولك أنت الشخصي و بعدين شوف اتنين مهندسين في هذه التخصصات يكونون بالقرب منك و خذ منهم فكرة عامه عن تخصص كل مجال و أيضا كما قال لك أخونا في الله استخير الله يوفقك
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحديد التخصص هو في الواقع هو ميول أولاً, لأن الميول هو السبب الأساسي في النجاح والإلتزام داخل القسم, العنصر الثاني هو فرص العمل المتاحة لكلاً من القسمين, وغالباً في العمل في قسم الميكاترونيات تكون أكبر وأفضل.
وتقبل تحياتي :7:​


----------



## محب الحرمين (18 فبراير 2009)

شوف الشغل احسن لو ميكاترونكس انا مهندس ميكانيكا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (23 فبراير 2009)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تحديد التخصص هو في الواقع هو ميول أولاً, لأن الميول هو السبب الأساسي في النجاح والإلتزام داخل القسم, العنصر الثاني هو فرص العمل المتاحة لكلاً من القسمين, وغالباً في العمل في قسم الميكاترونيات تكون أكبر وأفضل.
> 
> وتقبل تحياتي :7:​


 

أنا أتفق كليا مع أخونا المشرف م. أحمد عفيفي سلامة


----------

